# Do 7 series metal door handles fit E39s?



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Do 7 series metal inside door handles fit E39s?*

On some forum someone suggested using the metal inside door handle from a 7 series on our E39. My wife went to purchase her second inside door handle and asked about it and the parts person said it would not fit. Does any one know for sure if it does fit? If yes, by chance do you have the PN?

Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

sph17 said:


> Does any one know for sure if it does fit? If yes, by chance do you have the PN? Thanks


I don't know from personal experience, but I have heard of one person who used E38 inside handles on his E39. A second person said they were the exact same dimensions.

I know -226-249 and -226-250 are the E39 handles. I have not seen the E38 part numbers recently.

Door handle replacement instructions

Good luck!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I would really like to have the lighted (lit) outer door handles of the E38 on my E39. Those are very nice and useful in the dark.


-


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Isn't the first post about inside door handles?
 

The "puddle lights" on the outside of the E38 are nice. The light source is in the door and it shines through a fiber optic (or fiber optic-like) cable. I'd guess they could be retrofitted into a pre-99 E38 or an E39, but I think it would be an extensive job.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

This is a general door handle thread now!  

Are the handles even the same shape on the E38/E39?

I am not serious about any retrofit, but the lit handles on the E38 were something that i noticed last weekend when I was driving my buddy's E38 in Seattle (a member of your club). Just a very classy accessory IMHO.


-


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

NO!!! They WILL NOT fit! My exterior handle broke off, and the parts guy at BMW of San Diego accidentally pulled an E38 7-series door handle (chalk that on the list of wrong parts he's pulled for me: belts, pulleys, gaskets... Don't I learn?). The body shop called me to let me know that the new handle WOULD NOT fit. If you look at the two handles closely you'll see that they are just a tiny bit different.

-DanB


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Inside? Outside? You're right, this is now a door handle topic!  

So one vote that outside handles don't cross over, but one vote that the interior ones might.

How was your visit to Seattle? Last week we had some sunshine, I think!


----------

